# Mt First Rubbish Macro Shot



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I got a new Nikon P100 today, and just playing around with it, bearing in mind it's dark and took in the kitchen on top of the tumble dryer with a fluorescent light switched on above, not good conditions but I couldn't wait until daylight to play :

CWC G10:










G shock I've been wearing for 2 days:










I'd love it if someone could tell me how to do lume shots please


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Well for starters, get your lume nice and charged 

For a beginner there should be a nightime mode on your camera without flash, or you can use a longer exposure in a darker room to get the glow of the lume. Play around with exposure settings basically and you'll get a feel for it after a few tries. Just make sure you use a tripod.

I sell photos through a stock library so I know my stuff lol


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

thomasaurus said:


> Well for starters, get your lume nice and charged
> 
> For a beginner there should be a nightime mode on your camera without flash, or you can use a longer exposure in a darker room to get the glow of the lume. Play around with exposure settings basically and you'll get a feel for it after a few tries. Just make sure you use a tripod.
> 
> I sell photos through a stock library so I know my stuff lol


Excellent, thanks for the advice, however the G10 has no lume on it, it's all worn away with the age lol


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, that G10 shot really is close up!


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Wow, that G10 shot really is close up!


Yes it is rather lol

I was just playing and seeing what I/the camera can do


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just playing so here's another of my Seiko 5:


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a hell of a macro lens to get in that close. I'm impressed (and a little jealous).


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> That's a hell of a macro lens to get in that close. I'm impressed (and a little jealous).


Thanks but I've only started learning and will take me a lifetime to actually get it right, but since taking those shots I've learnt how to get in even closer and sharper with different settings, but at the mo I'm well pleased with my new toy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

With a lume shot, get the camera to focus on the dial in the light, then use a long exposure , use the countdown function too as you will shake the camera otherwise, and use a tripod of course...... A UV torch will really get the lume glowing well...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> With a lume shot, get the camera to focus on the dial in the light, then use a long exposure , use the countdown function too as you will shake the camera otherwise, and use a tripod of course...... A UV torch will really get the lume glowing well...


That's just showing off Jase....but I'm going to try it :bag:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > With a lume shot, get the camera to focus on the dial in the light, then use a long exposure , use the countdown function too as you will shake the camera otherwise, and use a tripod of course...... A UV torch will really get the lume glowing well...
> ...


Is a tripod absolutely critical for lume shot? Can someone explain why?

Is it just to do with shaky hand?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok here goes for a noob question, how on earth do I turn the iso thingy up, so I can do a lume shot in the dark?

I must be missing something as I think I've looked at every setting on the Nikon P100,

TIA


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Increasing your ISO setting may not be the way to go as it often just increases "noise" at the higher settings. Your best bet is to use a timed exposure (hence the need for a tripod) e.g. on my Canon compact I find a 15second exposure works well (in moderate darkness) for lume shots. Camera's these days usually have a built in delay of a second of 2 after you press the shutter-button before the timed exposure period (i.e when the shutter actually opens) starts - this gives you time to let go of the camera before it actually goes to work. If you don't have a tripod, you can place the camera on the floor or any stable surface (table etc). All these lume shots were taken with a 15sec exposure inside a bedroom wardrobe with the camera sitting on the floor (my missus thought I had gone nuts...):










Fortis B42 (15 second exposure very obvious!)










Debaufre GMT-Ocean 2










TAG/Heuer 510.500/12










Luminox 1580 Sea Diver

Just experiment with different exposure times and you'll soon find the setting that gives you a good result.

Cheers

Dave


----------

